# GOT and other TV series



## Noel (30 Apr 2019)

A bit dark, literally, to begin with but a fantastic 75 mins. 
Anybody else enjoy it?


*Beware - SPOILER ALERT*


----------



## Ring (30 Apr 2019)

Brilliant best episode yet, The fighting scenes where awesome .
Jim


----------



## Harbo (30 Apr 2019)

Yes I needed to lay down to recover.
Must have cost a bundle to make.

Rod


----------



## Noel (30 Apr 2019)

Couldn't agree more, superb. Sad to see a few go, especially Jorah. And no more Dothraki, what about Grey Worm?


----------



## Garno (30 Apr 2019)

Noel":1vlexpxj said:


> Couldn't agree more, superb. Sad to see a few go, especially Jorah. And no more Dothraki, what about Grey Worm?




Nothing like a good spoiler


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Apr 2019)

I had to google GOT - THE LONG NIGHT to find out what it is/was.  
Spoiler alert unnecessary for me. :lol:


----------



## Noel (30 Apr 2019)

Garno":3mystvvp said:


> Noel":3mystvvp said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't agree more, superb. Sad to see a few go, especially Jorah. And no more Dothraki, what about Grey Worm?
> ...



You miss the big black letters Garno? : ) Added to the title now just in case somebody who hasn't watched it might be under the impression that a thread titled GOT on the morning after might..........
: )


----------



## DannyEssex (30 Apr 2019)

Best TV I have watched in years. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Gerry (30 Apr 2019)

It was far too dark which I felt ruined an otherwise excellent episode. you couldn't make out what was happening a lot of the time.

Gerry


----------



## RogerBoyle (30 Apr 2019)

As above Too dark


----------



## Lons (30 Apr 2019)

Yep I watched all of it and will watch it a second time to pick up the bits I missed. =D>


----------



## Garno (30 Apr 2019)

Noel":325h5dp6 said:


> Garno":325h5dp6 said:
> 
> 
> > Noel":325h5dp6 said:
> ...




Not watched it since about series 4 or 5 when it was on Sky box sets and I binge watched.

Now on Virgin media and can't get the box sets unless I pay more money. Bit of a rip off really as we have the VIP package that includes very few actual box sets, I will catch up in December when I switch back to sky


----------



## Noel (30 Apr 2019)

Not so bad after the Red Priestess* lit the swords and trenches. Did try watching in the dark but not much improvement.....
Was it no better on a good TV ? (computer screen for me).

Edit: Melisandre

Edit 2: Garno, it's not hard to find.....


----------



## Trevanion (30 Apr 2019)

Noel":i6240og8 said:


> Sad to see a few go, especially Jorah.



He was my favorite character and there was really no better way to finish his very good story arc in my opinion, just perfect. He kept taking hit after hit for Dany and kept chugging on until he knew she was safe. Iain Glenn did a superb job.



Noel":i6240og8 said:


> what about Grey Worm?



GW lives to fight another day as far as I could see.

The episode had me on the edge of my seat the whole time, It was really a cracker even if it was a little dark :lol:


----------



## Noel (30 Apr 2019)

Thanks T, did see him a few times but not at the end.
Now that Winterfell* and the North have survived will be interesting to see what Euron and Cersei will do, no doubt anything to hang onto the Iron throne. Although I'd trust Euron even less than Cersei.
And Jon Snow and Daenerys? Bit awkward they seem to be related but perhaps more awkward that Jon is now the rightful air to the Iron throne.

*I've passed Winterfell (the set) a few times in recent months. Should've put meself up for a White Walker/Wight, no make up needed..........

I like Bron but he may be on the wrong side over the next 3 episodes.


----------



## Glynne (1 May 2019)

There’s an article on the episode on the BBC app (iPad) and presumably on the red button as well.


----------



## Demusss (1 May 2019)

Garno":2sn8wfnr said:


> Not watched it since about series 4 or 5 when it was on Sky box sets and I binge watched.
> 
> Now on Virgin media and can't get the box sets unless I pay more money. Bit of a rip off really as we have the VIP package that includes very few actual box sets, I will catch up in December when I switch back to sky



You can get it on NowTv. Look out for deals or if you can cram it all in use the 7 day free trial.

I got a box + 6 months for £20

At the moment all seasons 1 -7 are available until 31 May.
Season 8 will be available until 19 june


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Garno (1 May 2019)

Noel":2ghetoep said:


> Edit 2: Garno, it's not hard to find.....




A nod's as good as a wink to a blind horse, I now have the first 7 seasons on my comp


----------



## El Barto (1 May 2019)

Two things that stood out to me about this episode:

- the opening half hour, and the fact that it was mostly silent (or very quiet), is one of the most beautiful pieces of television I've ever seen.

- the episode was SO good that it has made up for (most) of the annoyances I have faced as a GoT fan.


----------



## Trevanion (1 May 2019)

It will be interesting to see what will happen with the time that's left, Episode 3 will be hard to top.

The Hound VS The Mountain anyone? :wink:


----------



## Noel (1 May 2019)

El Barto":1iw4owxf said:


> Two things that stood out to me about this episode:
> 
> - the opening half hour, and the fact that it was mostly silent (or very quiet), is one of the most beautiful pieces of television I've ever seen.
> 
> - the episode was SO good that it has made up for (most) of the annoyances I have faced as a GoT fan.



Yep, ditto.

I personally find it hard to remember all the ins and outs of the various sagas and machinations of the last 7 series and to fully enjoy it and to understand it much better I use the various fan sites to help (especially to remember names and characters). 
This site is good and there's a quick recap of the past seasons. Ok, the guy doing it sounds a bit cheesy but well worth flicking through if not watching the whole thing. I intend to re-watch the whole series once S8 finishes and no doubt there'll be a lot of little things I missed/misunderstood:

https://gameofthrones.fandom.com/wiki/Season_8


----------



## Nelsun (1 May 2019)

Loved Arya dropping the Night King. Coming out of nowhere and the split second of "oh no, he's got her" quickly followed with the knife drop and jibbing move once again pulled it off... just.
And the folk tucked away "safe" in the crypt was likely not an obvious twist to some, but the ancestors coming back to life caught me out.
The silent intro and subsequent snuffing out of the Dothraki set the "they're pineappled" mood beautifully.
Shame the wolf-sized spiders mentioned in the first (?) season never made an appearance. Roll on Monday!


----------



## Noel (1 May 2019)

Nelsun":14ew5cfo said:


> Loved Arya dropping the Night King. Coming out of nowhere and the split second of "oh no, he's got her" quickly followed with the knife drop and jibbing move once again pulled it off... just.
> And the folk tucked away "safe" in the crypt was likely not an obvious twist to some, but the ancestors coming back to life caught me out.
> The silent intro and subsequent snuffing out of the Dothraki set the "they're pineappled" mood beautifully.
> Shame the wolf-sized spiders mentioned in the first (?) season never made an appearance. Roll on Monday!



That's right, the big spiders. Ice spiders I think they were called, did Sam T mention them?


----------



## El Barto (2 May 2019)

Nelsun":2z7a7rlf said:


> Loved Arya dropping the Night King. Coming out of nowhere and the split second of "oh no, he's got her" quickly followed with the knife drop and jibbing move once again pulled it off... just.



It was so good. It was in many ways perfect Game of Thrones - expecting her to be killed by the night king as so many other characters have mercilessly been killed off throughout the show, to flipping it on its head and suddenly it's all over. 

I do like the idea that Bran foresaw what Arya was about to do...


----------



## Noel (2 May 2019)

Behind the scenes of The Long Night:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-48101977


----------



## Noel (6 May 2019)

A sad and revealing Ep 4.


----------



## Trevanion (6 May 2019)

I was really not expecting that ballista attack!


----------



## Noel (6 May 2019)

No not too...
The mad pirate and Satan's pregnant daughter.


----------



## Noel (10 May 2019)

Ser Davos Seaworth's Geordie accent having a few problems being dubbed for the Spanish version.....



> “Sicansíos!” he exclaimed, in his best dubbed Spanish. Sharper viewers soon realised that something had been lost in hurried translation and that sicansíos was in fact a garbled rendering of the knight’s original, Geordie-accented line: “She can’t see us!”


----------



## Droogs (11 May 2019)

not bad for an Irishman


----------



## Noel (11 May 2019)

Droogs":gbn3yphf said:


> not bad for an Irishman



Indeed. He was nearly a Dr Who at one stage, might've been a film rather than the BBC series.
50% or something of the overall cast is from the island.

Edit- Film version of Dr. Who.


----------



## Noel (13 May 2019)

Lord Verys got into a heated discussion, Daenerys went a bit over the top and Ser Gregor is a determined bloke. Other than that not much happened..................


----------



## Trevanion (14 May 2019)

I want some of what the Mountain's been taking :lol:


----------



## Nelsun (14 May 2019)

Thinking to rip out the fireplace and install a dragon in its place. That thing burns all night long :lol:


----------



## Noel (14 May 2019)

Nelsun":3k5sjr3t said:


> Thinking to rip out the fireplace and install a dragon in its place. That thing burns all night long :lol:



Where would you keep the pile of sheep carcasses ? : )


----------



## Nelsun (14 May 2019)

Noel":3vv6b4ge said:


> Nelsun":3vv6b4ge said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking to rip out the fireplace and install a dragon in its place. That thing burns all night long :lol:
> ...


Over the neighbour's wall. They're not going to complain now, are they? OK, they may complain *once*...


----------



## Noel (17 May 2019)

Despite watching all 72 episodes (with just one more to go) over 8 years I'm off to freeze me bits off on the wall. No cheating now.

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radi ... rones-quiz


----------



## Nelsun (17 May 2019)

43... And a lot of those were guesses (including the one about riding a dragon making something hurt :lol: ).

Anyone getting 80/80 on that would really need to have a word with themselves (homer). Roll on Monday!


----------



## Harbo (17 May 2019)

52 but mainly by a process of elimination and guess work.

Rod


----------



## Trevanion (17 May 2019)

73/80 :shock: 

I found it pretty easy but I did only start the show when season 5 ended so it fairly fresh in the mind.


----------



## Nelsun (17 May 2019)

73?!







You must have some memory. I'll stick you in my _people-to-never-argue-with-because-they-remember-everything_ list. I call it a list but, until today, it consisted of only one name (SWMBO) :lol:


----------



## transatlantic (17 May 2019)

Does anyone else have a real issue remembering character names? ... I've been watching since season one, and for the life of me I only know a few of the main characters names. It's shocking. Yet I can still remember the license reg of the car I had before my previous two. WTF!

I started that quiz and then gave up as I was too embarrased to carry on. It may as well have been in Chinese.


----------



## Noel (17 May 2019)

transatlantic":2l6t03df said:


> Does anyone else have a real issue remembering character names? ... I've been watching since season one, and for the life of me I only know a few of the main characters names. It's shocking.



Walk of shame for you. 

But yes, tend to agree, too many names and too many characters.


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 May 2019)

I've seen this thread grow and would like to chime in please. I've never seen a single episode but am looking for a decent box set to watch. To summarise what's the general gist of it? Is there drama and suspense and do you warm to a few characters? Ta [WINKING FACE]

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevanion (17 May 2019)

ColeyS1":2abxqds2 said:


> I've seen this thread grow and would like to chime in please. I've never seen a single episode but am looking for a decent box set to watch. To summarise what's the general gist of it? Is there drama and suspense and do you warm to a few characters? Ta [WINKING FACE]




Plenty of drama, plenty of suspense, plenty of twists, plenty of violence, plenty of adult content :wink: 

A lot of people are put off by the fantasy aspect but to be honest it really doesn't lean too heavily on it, to quote one of the actors "It's the most real TV show at the moment that also features Dragons". It's not a naff fantasy that you'd normally expect, it's gritty at times, funny at times and sad at times. Watch the first season, the first couple of episodes are slow because they're introducing so many characters but the story does pick up quite quickly.

If you put aside 72 hours before Monday you might be able to catch up in time to watch the finale :lol:


----------



## Nelsun (17 May 2019)

ColeyS1":1odhvq0f said:


> I've seen this thread grow and would like to chime in please. I've never seen a single episode but am looking for a decent box set to watch. To summarise what's the general gist of it? Is there drama and suspense and do you warm to a few characters? Ta [WINKING FACE]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think you warm to hating (multiple) characters. Sad to say, but you do do a little victory dance when they exit stage left. There's also plenty likeable ones that meet an early end to make you realise that nobody is safe from the writer's axe.


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 May 2019)

Does sound worth a bit of investigating. Thankyou 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTeroo (17 May 2019)

ColeyS1":lgpzf1ba said:


> I've seen this thread grow and would like to chime in please. I've never seen a single episode but am looking for a decent box set to watch. To summarise what's the general gist of it? Is there drama and suspense and do you warm to a few characters? Ta [WINKING FACE]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Imagine Eastenders in costume and you've got the gist of it.


----------



## Noel (17 May 2019)

MrTeroo":27u95euy said:


> ColeyS1":27u95euy said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen this thread grow and would like to chime in please. I've never seen a single episode but am looking for a decent box set to watch. To summarise what's the general gist of it? Is there drama and suspense and do you warm to a few characters? Ta [WINKING FACE]
> ...



Please don't imagine it as anything like that. 

Transatlantic and Trevanion summed it up well. Some amazing characters you'll root for, others, as mentioned, you'll be happy to see dispatched in many varied and imaginative ways.

From Wiki:

"Set on the fictional continents of Westeros and Essos, Game of Thrones has several plots and a large ensemble cast, but follows three story arcs. The first arc is about the Iron Throne of the Seven Kingdoms, and follows a web of alliances and conflicts among the noble dynasties either vying to claim the throne or fighting for independence from it. The second story arc focuses on the last descendant of the realm's deposed ruling dynasty, who has been exiled and is plotting a return to the throne. The third story arc follows the Night's Watch, a brotherhood defending the realm against the fierce peoples and legendary creatures of the North.

Game of Thrones has attracted record viewership on HBO and has a broad, active, international fan base. It has been acclaimed by critics, particularly for its acting, complex characters, story, scope, and production values, although its frequent use of nudity and violence (including sexual violence) has been criticized. The series has received 47 Primetime Emmy Awards, the most by a drama series, including Outstanding Drama Series in 2015, 2016, and 2018. Its other awards and nominations include three Hugo Awards for Best Dramatic Presentation (2012–2014), a 2011 Peabody Award, and five nominations for the Golden Globe Award for Best Television Series – Drama (2012 and 2015–2018)."

Other good binge viewing include:

The Wire
Homeland
Bosch
Engrages/Spiral (new series shortly)
Ozark
True Detective
B Bad
Better Call Saul
Fargo
Narcos
Etc...


----------



## MrTeroo (17 May 2019)

"Please don't imagine it as anything like that. "
It's exactly what it is.

https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/22/16-times-game-thrones-blatantly-ripped-off-eastenders-9287318/


----------



## Trevanion (18 May 2019)

Noel":2d9vz89v said:


> Other good binge viewing include:
> Etc...



Boardwalk Empire is also an excellent watch if we're talking about other shows.


----------



## Noel (18 May 2019)

Trevanion":q4guquui said:


> Noel":q4guquui said:
> 
> 
> > Other good binge viewing include:
> ...



A series I've been meaning to catch up with, thanks for the reminder.

I see there's a petition to remake GoT S8, can see some merit in the complaints. There is certainly less substance and depth in this series, possibly due to the lack of GRR Martin material to base the story upon but still an addictive watch.


----------



## Trevanion (18 May 2019)

Noel":2tz4zax3 said:


> I see there's a petition to remake GoT S8, can see some merit in the complaints. There is certainly less substance and depth in this series, possibly due to the lack of GRR Martin material to base the story upon but still an addictive watch.



At almost 1M signatures :shock: 

The writing is definitely less in-depth than previous seasons but they were working from thousands of pages of excellent source material to pick and choose the best bits to show in previous seasons. But GRRM had started the first book (A Game of Thrones) in 1991 only to finish it in 1996! The last GOT book GRRM published was in 2011, When the production for the TV show began! The writers could've asked him for guidance on what direction he wants it to end but I think he's rather indecisive in that manner because he can take the time to be indecisive you only have to look at the draft of his first book to see how much the story changed!














I can't blame D&D for not being detailed as GRRM because they simply don't have the time to come up with really interesting in-depth details like he has over the past 25 years or so.


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 May 2019)

Noel":3e62dzbr said:


> MrTeroo":3e62dzbr said:
> 
> 
> > ColeyS1":3e62dzbr said:
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations Noel. I've seen all of homeland and some of 'the wire' years ago. I'm almost embarrassed to say I watched the entire 'white collar' from Netflix in under a month. I was hooked, characters were great, the ending not so brilliant.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel (18 May 2019)

> _ColeyS1 wrote:_
> Thanks for the recommendations Noel. I've seen all of homeland and some of 'the wire' years ago. I'm almost embarrassed to say I watched the entire 'white collar' from Netflix in under a month. I was hooked, characters were great, the ending not so brilliant.



Final series of Homeland out next month I think, Taliban and Afghanistan for Carrie and Saul.


----------



## Noel (20 May 2019)

It ends where it started. 
The Free Folk walk into the woods.

Mostly good, bit soppy the final scene but as somebody commented somewhere:

_Who would have thought it? After 8 series we end up with a self appointed tory council with Jacob Rees-Mogg as the titular king and an independent Scotland ruled by a sombre redhead.
_


----------



## Trevanion (20 May 2019)

I really didn't understand how the Southern lords would be happy with a weirdo Northern king when the North just decided to naff off and do its own thing.


----------



## Harbo (20 May 2019)

In the books, the heir to the throne was a young boy being shepherded by Lord Verys.
Never taken up by the TV series.

Rod


----------



## scooby (21 May 2019)

Strange finale. Two things I didnt really get (spoilers):


Presumably, Jon confessed (without it being shown) about killing Daenerys. Due to Drogon flying off with the 'evidence'. I found it very hard to believe Grey worm (or any of the unsullied or dothraki) would have let him live. 
A trial by combat between Jon and Grey worm would have been good (with Jon winning of course  ). 
Bran becoming King...errmmm...just no.


----------



## scooby (21 May 2019)

Noel":2qzdb6gn said:


> MrTeroo":2qzdb6gn said:
> 
> 
> > ColeyS1":2qzdb6gn said:
> ...



Some great recommendations there. Apart from Narcos (only watched season 1, enjoyed it though) and Spiral (never seen it yet) I've watched all of those and thoroughly enjoyed them. 
If you have access to Netflix, The Rain and The Dark are also pretty good. 
I dont mind admitting I enjoyed both seasons of the OA, which puts me in a very select group (just me) among friends and family :mrgreen: 

Getting back to GOT, the general consensus is that it was rushed. I'm just glad it wasnt drawn out for an eternity. I only started watching in 2014 so I can understand people watching from 2011 feeling short changed.
I used to be massive Walking Dead fan. Its the only US tv programme (along with Dexter and Homeland) that I saw the 1st episode screened 'live' and watched religiously. Well I did until last year, my god they are milking that programme to death.
Dont start me off on the Dexter finale :evil:
Really looking forward to Homeland final season, however I'll definitely be sad to see it go.


----------



## Harbo (21 May 2019)

I’ve read that they making a prequel which has started filming already.

Rod


----------



## scooby (22 May 2019)

Pretty sure it has different writers/people in charge too. Weiss and Benioff are doing the next Star Wars film, hence them coping a load of flack for being more interested in that than season 8.


----------



## Noel (22 May 2019)

Harbo":33tvf0mi said:


> I’ve read that they making a prequel which has started filming already.
> 
> Rod



Yep, they've been at it for a while down at the Titanic set. Apparently set 5,000 years before and called Bloodmoon (may change).
Think Jane Goldman is doing the writing.

With Arya sailing off to the edge of the world would've thought we'll see something of her again perhaps.


----------



## Noel (27 May 2019)

> _Noel wrote:_
> Other good binge viewing include:
> 
> The Wire
> ...



Would add Chernobyl with the excellent Jared Harris (Richard's son) and Stellan Skarsgard to the list, superb series. Killing Eve back soon too. 
Homeland was supposed to return for the final series next month, due to production/location problems no new series until late in the year.


----------



## sammy.se (28 May 2019)

I just binged on Lost, which I didn't watch when it was airing. Decent series.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry (28 May 2019)

Westworld,
The Expanse
Superb SciFi and I would recommend the Expanse books too.

Gerry


----------



## MrTeroo (28 May 2019)

For the geeks from the 70's/80's

Halt and Catch Fire

Brilliant is an understatement. 
The soundtrack alone is worth watching it for.


----------



## Nelsun (28 May 2019)

^Loved it, and yes, the music was tip-top.

Black Mirror, Bodyguard, Breaking Bad, Fargo, Homecoming, Island Medics (living with a nurse who works in the hospital adds a whole new dimension to the viewing experience!), Killing Eve, Preacher (not so sure about the last season though), Silicon Valley, The Good Wife, The Good Fight, Vikings and The Haunting have ticked all my boxes. Looking forward to the new Stranger Things due soon too.


----------



## Noel (28 May 2019)

Nelsun":19410dgr said:


> ^Loved it, and yes, the music was tip-top.
> 
> Black Mirror, Bodyguard, Breaking Bad, Fargo, Homecoming, Island Medics (living with a nurse who works in the hospital adds a whole new dimension to the viewing experience!), Killing Eve, Preacher (not so sure about the last season though), Silicon Valley, The Good Wife, The Good Fight, Vikings and The Haunting have ticked all my boxes. Looking forward to the new Stranger Things due soon too.



Was a big fan of The Good Wife. 
I shall have to check out Preacher and Silicon Valley.


----------



## scooby (28 May 2019)

Noel":2vv2km5r said:


> > _Noel wrote:_
> > Other good binge viewing include:
> >
> > The Wire
> ...



I saw Chernobyl advertised earlier this year so was looking forward to it for a while. Its definitely lived up to my expectations. I'm glad they took the same approach as Fortitude, and just let the actors use their own accents. Speaking of accents/voices...Jared's and Richard's.. :shock: 
I sound nothing like my dad. :| :mrgreen: 

A few more things (apart from homeland) I'm looking forward to is the upcoming Witcher series (I'm a big fan of the games) and the second season of the german series 'Dark' (think I mentioned the first season in a previous reply).


----------



## Trevanion (28 May 2019)

Nelsun":3f1pimht said:


> Vikings



This is some excellent watching, especially the first 4 seasons. I haven't got around to watching the second half of the 5th season yet.

You could see that the budget in the first season was barebones but it was still excellent, the second season upped the ante and so did the third and fourth.


----------



## Nelsun (28 May 2019)

Trevanion":1bkhxise said:


> Nelsun":1bkhxise said:
> 
> 
> > Vikings
> ...



Keep watching. It keeps on going (bites tongue hard). There's a bit of a questionable side story but Ivar keeps it all in check. Still looking forward to the next season.


----------



## Trevanion (5 Sep 2019)

Just finished up watching Chernobyl. Very intense, captivating and sobering. A true modern masterpiece I think.


----------



## Noel (5 Sep 2019)

^^^Would agree, superb TV.

Just caught up with T Dectective 3, more like S1 (although enjoyed 2) , well worth watching.

And watched Ep 1 of The Capture, not bad although a little twee at times. PTSD or set up?

And lastly The Darkness (BBC4) didn't seem too bad, so far.


----------



## Nelsun (5 Sep 2019)

Waiting for season 4 of This is Us to start. Went through the first few seasons in a blink. Very very well written with to the point of not looking at my phone. High praise indeed. It doesn't follow normal "this just happened so that's going to make it right" plot lines.

Watched the first episode of the third and final season of Preacher. Like American Gods, the first season was great, the second was OK and pretty much no point after that.

Life in Pieces is currently a good one to stick on for lightsome entertaining viewing. Oddly gripping since it's four stories in 20 minutes.


----------



## Dibs-h (6 Sep 2019)

Noel":3diph9rn said:


> Other good binge viewing include:
> 
> The Wire
> Homeland
> ...



I'll add to that,

Blacklist
You Are Wanted (2 seasons - in German but with English Subtitles)
The Night Manager
Deep State
The Hot Zone
Occupied (Norwegian but with English Subtitles)

Cheers

Dibs


----------



## Dibs-h (7 Sep 2019)

Finished binge watching Designated Survivor - found that to be really good.


----------



## transatlantic (7 Sep 2019)

Mindhunter


----------



## Dibs-h (7 Sep 2019)

Is it the same guy from Bosch? That I really liked.


----------



## Dibs-h (9 Sep 2019)

The Americans


----------



## Gerry (9 Sep 2019)

The boys


----------



## doctor Bob (9 Sep 2019)

I run a lot on a treadmill, with TV in front of me, just watched 26 episodes of Peaky Blinders in 3 weeks. Loved it.


----------



## Shaggy (9 Sep 2019)

Quite enjoyed Carnival Row on Amazon Prime at the weekend.


----------



## Dibs-h (9 Sep 2019)

The Last Ship
Seal Team
Six

and dare I say - I enjoyed Grimm.


----------



## Dibs-h (9 Sep 2019)

Berlin Station - thought that awesome,
and McMafia.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (9 Sep 2019)

Has anyone seen "Happy!"?

https://www.amazon.com/Happy-Season-1/dp/B077Z3H9DD



> Happy! follows Nick Sax (Christopher Meloni, Law & Order: SVU) -- an intoxicated, corrupt ex-cop turned hit man -- who is adrift in a world of casual murder, soulless sex and betrayal. After a hit gone wrong, his inebriated life is forever changed by a tiny, relentlessly positive, imaginary blue winged horse named Happy (Patton Oswalt).



Completely insane, deeply inappropriate, most entertaining. Strongly recommend it (but not if you have youngsters!).


----------



## Dibs-h (11 Sep 2019)

The Bureau - French but with English subtitles (really good).


----------



## Noel (16 Sep 2019)

No 2 should be No 1.

No Homeland or did I miss it? Some good titles in the list to explore:

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radi ... st-century

I'm not sure this BTL contributor quite got the title of the article...



> Glen Cheney18m ago
> Star Trek, Firefly, Till Death Us Do Part, Cathy Come Home, Monty Python, Coupling not included but strictly come dancing and bake off are, weird.


----------



## Droogs (20 Sep 2019)

Just finished watching another place on netflix - sci-fi very good sort of story line and its got Katie Sachoff, what's not to like


----------



## Gerry (20 Sep 2019)

Is that "Another Life"?
It took ages to figure it out, I'm always on the lookout for good sci-fi.
Talking of good sci-fi, The expanse series four is on in December. It's a must see and if you haven't read the books series it's bloody brilliant.

Gerry


----------



## Droogs (20 Sep 2019)

yeah sorry, terrible remembering names but another life. Focuses a lot on human interaction than laser guns etc but then most of the best sci-fi does. 
looking forward to the new expanse series been an avid fan from the start


----------



## Noel (11 Oct 2019)

Just caught up with Hotel Beau Sejour, C4 OD. 
Very Enjoyable.
There's a further series on the same theme somewhere which I much watch.


----------



## nev (12 Oct 2019)

Its Back!

Tonight BBC4 9.00pm

Spiral/ Engrenage.


----------



## sammy.se (12 Oct 2019)

It's all about the breaking bad movie!!! El Camino, on Netflix
Loved it.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel (12 Oct 2019)

nev":22a6e1tm said:


> Its Back!
> 
> Tonight BBC4 9.00pm
> 
> Spiral/ Engrenage.



No Tin Tin as far as I recall from last series?
Good to have Laure, Judge Roban and the guy (name forgotten) Escoffier (?)


----------



## Noel (12 Oct 2019)

sammy.se":14leag78 said:


> It's all about the breaking bad movie!!! El Camino, on Netflix
> Loved it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Will catch that, the kids say it's good, all about Jesse.

Final season of Homeland soon.


----------



## ColeyS1 (12 Oct 2019)

I'm binging breaking bad so I can watch the movie. To be honest it seems a chore. I'm around 3.5 seasons in. Its really really good, it just seems they drag out each episode a bit.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevanion (12 Oct 2019)

sammy.se":3ae28fqu said:


> It's all about the breaking bad movie!!! El Camino, on Netflix
> Loved it.



Just finished it, very good closure to a very good series. Kind of freaky that Robert Forster died a day after it's release though.


----------



## ColeyS1 (14 Oct 2019)

I watched 'fractured' on Netflix yesterday. I didn't sleep very good last night 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel (14 Oct 2019)

Trevanion":2kcimbnq said:


> sammy.se":2kcimbnq said:
> 
> 
> > It's all about the breaking bad movie!!! El Camino, on Netflix
> ...



Watched BB El Cumino last night, 5 stars.


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Oct 2019)

ColeyS1":1uutjrej said:


> I watched 'fractured' on Netflix yesterday. I didn't sleep very good last night



I watched that too. Had you going right till the end and what a twist - I have to say I didn't quite see that one coming. LOL


----------



## ColeyS1 (14 Oct 2019)

Dibs-h":2pt0vmmd said:


> ColeyS1":2pt0vmmd said:
> 
> 
> > I watched 'fractured' on Netflix yesterday. I didn't sleep very good last night
> ...


Completely agree ! It completely messed with my brain in a good way. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibs-h (14 Oct 2019)

Blacklist - new season is out\on.
Raising Dion - found that really good too. And what a twist at the end.


----------



## ColeyS1 (23 Oct 2019)

I finished watching breaking bad and it was absolutely fantastic!! El Camino was a huge disappointment though. Perhaps if I had waited 6 years for it I may have like it more. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetyreman (23 Oct 2019)

one I've been waiting for for YEARS is taboo season 2, the first one was very good.


----------



## sammy.se (23 Oct 2019)

ColeyS1":1k57l7ff said:


> I finished watching breaking bad and it was absolutely fantastic!! El Camino was a huge disappointment though. Perhaps if I had waited 6 years for it I may have like it more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I saw el Camino as the 'missing episode', showing Jesse growing up (finally). I liked, not loved, it.

Walter White's comment: "you didn't have to wait your whole life to do something amazing" wow. Very interesting. 


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevanion (31 Oct 2019)

Anyone looking forward to "The Irishman"? Not strictly a TV series, but will be available on Netflix a couple of weeks after cinematic release. It looks like one of those ones that's worth watching on the big screen but 3.5 hours is a real slog if they don't have an intermission! :lol: 



sammy.se":2duixvij said:


> Walter White's comment: "you didn't have to wait your whole life to do something amazing" wow. Very interesting.



I wonder if it's slightly 4th wall-esque in that Bryan Cranson, whilst an excellent actor in many roles before BB had to wait until he was in his 50's before he played one of the most critically acclaimed characters of all time (Which became that mostly due to his own excellent acting), Whilst Aaron Paul was only 29 when he started portraying Jesse, which propelled him into the same limelight at a fairly young age comparatively. They both did something amazing.


----------



## Noel (31 Oct 2019)

Watched Fracture, not as good as I expected.

Thoroughly recommend Giri/Haji (BBC4). 8 episodes, very enjoyable. Bit of Samurai/13 Assassins, Lock Stock S/barrels, a few hints of Notting Hill at times, Kill Bill, Reservoir Dogs/Tarantino and much more.

Good to see Van Morrison has finally made a proper album.


----------



## scooby (1 Nov 2019)

Giri/Haji was pretty good. I enjoyed the first episode of Guilt on Wednesday and looking forward to His Dark Materials and the forthcoming 3 part adaptation of War of The Worlds.
As for Streaming content, El Camino was excellent and 'The boys' (on Amazon) was very good.


----------



## sammy.se (1 Nov 2019)

Trevanion":3l885laf said:


> I wonder if it's slightly 4th wall-esque in that Bryan Cranson, whilst an excellent actor in many roles before BB had to wait until he was in his 50's before he played one of the most critically acclaimed characters of all time (Which became that mostly due to his own excellent acting), Whilst Aaron Paul was only 29 when he started portraying Jesse, which propelled him into the same limelight at a fairly young age comparatively. They both did something amazing.



Wow, very good observation/theory. Could be...

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibs-h (1 Nov 2019)

Binge watched Jack Ryan season 2 last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. The twist at the end - didn't quite expect that tbh (but that might be me - LOL )


----------



## Nelsun (1 Nov 2019)

scooby":212di3nl said:


> Giri/Haji was pretty good. I enjoyed the first episode of Guilt on Wednesday and looking forward to His Dark Materials and the forthcoming 3 part adaptation of War of The Worlds.
> As for Streaming content, El Camino was excellent and 'The boys' (on Amazon) was very good.


I got all excited about WotW after seeing the trailer. The BBC made it but, from what I can see, sold it to another network. Can't find the third episode anywhere and reviews only talk of two episodes. Check out the scores on IMDB if you like disappointment. The first one was OK...


----------



## Dibs-h (1 Nov 2019)

WotW - was that the one set in Victorian\Edwardian England or thereabouts?

I think I watched #1 - then forgot about it. LOL


----------



## Turnr77 (1 Nov 2019)

Just finished rewatching Game Of Thrones followed by the making of documentary.

Not sure what went on on set? But in the documentary whilst looking at the making of props and weapons at 5 min 14secs there's a shot of a white board. Third item on their shopping list is ummmm
Interesting :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## scooby (1 Nov 2019)

Nelsun":33vdoxy0 said:


> scooby":33vdoxy0 said:
> 
> 
> > Giri/Haji was pretty good. I enjoyed the first episode of Guilt on Wednesday and looking forward to His Dark Materials and the forthcoming 3 part adaptation of War of The Worlds.
> ...



Yeah, from what I've read wotw (I read that as wow...I'm a warcraft fan :roll: ) has already been screened elsewhere in the world..

Hmm..I think I'll give the reviews a miss. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bm101 (3 Nov 2019)

Watched The King on netflix. Thought it worth a watch.


----------



## Nelsun (18 Nov 2019)

"See" has surprised me by being quite good. 

The new Watchmen, after an uninspiring start, is still on the current watch list too. It's a departure from the graphic novel but I'm curious to see where it goes.

Not sure about The Mandelorian yet after two episodes. The twist in the second episode has ensured I'll catch the third.

His Dark Materials has taken foot in the house but I have to find other things to do as it's too Hogwartsy for me. If you're a fan of Harold Porter or whatever he's called then I'm sure it'll tick the right boxes.

This is Us is still compulsive viewing and probably my most loved show in yonks. Even compared to GoT no less.


----------



## Mr_Pea (18 Nov 2019)

Kong Skull Island is on Netflix

Not great but better than expected.

1933 King Kong is on the (edit its gone from the iplayer)

I saw the 3 hour Peter Jackson epic at the cinema omg twice as long as the original and half as good.

Speaking of long films someone mentioned the Irishman coming soon to Netflix, count me in but no way at the cinema toooo long. Didn't see Blade Runner 2049 at the cinema (currently on Netflix) for the same reason despite the great reviews, 2 hrs 44 min no thanks I'll wait. Same director currently working on a Dune remake bet that's another long film.


----------



## Mr_Pea (1 Dec 2019)

Netflix Special

Watched the Irishman last night, good not great and an hour too long. CGI didn't grate maybe thanks to my small screen.

Watched all three seasons of the Crown recently, 3rd season a bit disapointing might be the cast but the Aberfan episode was a stand out and the wiki page is a shocking read. Guess a foreign audience/the younger generation might get more from it, bit like the Titanic in parts as you know whats coming but the earlier Suez episode was also an education.

Started Breaking Bad but I stalled mid season 2 into it, maybe I'll try again when I've finished/ given up on Hannibal (mid season 1 at mo).


----------



## Shaggy (1 Dec 2019)

Just finished a couple of Amazon Prime Series.
Jack Ryan series two, better than the first series which I also enjoyed.
The Boys, not your usual superhero stuff and certainly not for kids :shock: .


----------



## Dibs-h (1 Dec 2019)

+1 for See.

I watched the 1st episode and went "nah..can't be bothered" but then came back and watched a few more and got into it.


----------



## ColeyS1 (1 Dec 2019)

I'm watching 'cold call' I'm hooked and slightly on edge.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel (2 Jan 2021)

Laure, Gilou and Tin Tin et al back again tonight for Series 8.
BBC 4.
PS- Hopefully Roban will still be around.

Engrenages/Spiral


----------



## artie (2 Jan 2021)

Happy to say, I have never seen a single episode.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (2 Jan 2021)

> Happy to say, I have never seen a single episode.



Can only agree with that - we used to call them shaggy dog stories. No purpose, no end in sight, implausible story lines.

Watching them must have been the inspiration for thought that "procrastination is the thief of time".


----------



## Artiglio (2 Jan 2021)

Apologies if its been mentioned previously in the thread, there’s a lot to get through. But for anyone who’s not seen “Boston Legal” its well worth a look.
william Shatner and James Spader, both on top form and seem to be enjoying what they’re doing.


----------



## Noel (3 Jan 2021)

Noel said:


> Laure, Gilou and Tin Tin et al back again tonight for Series 8.
> BBC 4.
> PS- Hopefully Roban will still be around.
> 
> Engrenages/Spiral



Excellent couple of opening episodes.
The sub story line is going to get interesting.


----------

